# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BMT TEAM تحديثات :  Boom BoOm! NEW UPDATE BMTPRO V.44 xiaomei imei & Huawei news

## mohamed73

♨️Bmt pro v44 major update will start !!💪💪💪🔥🔥                                                        🛑                                                     
🟧HUAWEITAB / FASTBOOT:  
✳️1.Enter Emergency download mode Kirin 710(8x-y9,..) from fastboot mode for unbrick not need authorize  
✳️2.unlock bootloader  and lock bootloader from fastboot without oem key  from fastboot huawei 2016<  hisi phone (honor 7 -p9 lite-y5 ,...)   need authorize fastboot  
✳️3.unlock bootloader  and lock bootloader from fastboot without oem key  from fastboot huawei 2016>  hisi phone (honor 8 -honor 8 lite ,...)   need authorize fastboot  
🟧ANDROID LAB :  
✳️UPDATE SU BINARY AND FIXED HANG ON LOGO IN ANDROID 9 -10 and bypass  FDE encryption security system BOOT.IMG ROOTED SAMSUNG(ARM-X86 -64BIT)
PHONE FOR BYPASS DM AND DRK MAKE FULL ROOTING WITHOT CONNECTING ANY
ROOTED PHONE SUPPORT ANDROID 2.x-4.x-5.x-6.x-7.x-8.x-9-10(ALL ANDROID OS)
MUST OEM OFF FRP OFF CROM OFF
WRITING IN DOWNLOAD MODE  
✳️FIX DM ANDROID 8-9-10 AND LATER SAMSUNG PHONE DISABLE READ ONLY EXT4 PARTITION FOR PATCH CERT WITH OTHER TOOL  
✳️UPDATE SU BINARY AND FIXED BUGS  AND FIXED HANG ON LOGO IN ANDROID 9  -10 and bypass FDE encryption security system MAKE BOOT.IMG ROOTED AOSP  AND OFFICIAL
PHONE (HUAWEI ALCATEL SONY
XIAOMI ,...)(ARM-X86) PHONE FOR BYPASS DM AND MAKE FULL ROOTING WITHOT
CONNECTING ANY ROOTED PHONE SUPPORT ANDROID
2.x-4.x-5.x-6.x-7.x-8.x-9-10(ALL ANDROID OS) MUST OEM OFF FRP
OFF WRITING IN FASTBOOT MODE   
✳️FIX BUGS AND UPDATE MAKE SUPER BOOT.IMG V4 SAMSUNG PHONE
BYPASS LOCKSCREEN PHONE FOR BYPASS DM AND DRK WITHOT CONNECTING ANY
ROOTED PHONE SUPPORT ANDROID 2.x-4.x-5.x-6.x-7.x-8.x-9-10(ALL ANDROID OS)
MUST OEM OFF FRP OFF CROM OFF
WRITING IN DOWNLOAD MODE 
✳️MAKE SUPER BOOT.IMG V4 AOSP AND OFFICIAL
PHONE (HUAWEI ALCATEL SONY
XIAOMI ,...)(ARM-X86) BYPASS LOCKSCREEN PHONE AND BYPASS DM AND
WITHOT CONNECTING ANY
ROOTED PHONE SUPPORT ANDROID 2.x-4.x-5.x-6.x-7.x-8.x-9-10(ALL ANDROID OS)
MUST OEM OFF FRP
OFF WRITING IN FASTBOOT MODE     
🟧XIAOMI TOOLS:  
✳️Unbricker flasher tab/
Qualcomm edl flasher base emmc with orginal xiaomi files with xml file (official method!!!)
Qualcomm edl flasher base ufs with orginal xiaomi files with xml file(official method!!!)  
✳️model add with loader for full service !not need auth edl base emmc qulacomm phone:
REDMI NOTE 7/7S, MI 6X, MI A2, REDMI NOTE 5 Pro, REDMI NOTE 6 PRO, MI MAX 3, MI 8 LITE, MI PAD 4/PLUS, 4x, REDMI 6 PRO   
✳️read and write dump 
✳️unlock frp 
✳️unlock mi ac****: a:genral method ✳️b:stable method in edl mode (not  support FDE encryption security must write bmt xcsc patch after unlock  bootloader with dongle )c: adb method not need root, unlock screen new  FDE encryption security up android 9 not support must test with bmt  patch for locked bootloader ,super boot for bypass lockscreen without  system ui method for unlocked bootloader phones ,boot rooter for root  xioami with unlocked bootloader phone ,  genric method unlock bootloader  with 3 steps with bmt patch (unlock bootloader without calculated token  key! support android 8 and low security bootloader device)  
✳️Phone with old security with base android 8 :mi8 se and redmi 7a and redmi y3 unlock  bootloader stable with bmt method   
                                                                                                           ✳️REPAIR IMEI DIAG  COM PORT XIOAMI   QUALCOMM PHONES :                            
✳️METHOD 1:SUPPORT NEW SECURITY WITH RSA EFS TOKEN WRITE ONLY IMEI 2                                                                           ✳️METHOD 2; SUPPORT ALL XIAOMI PHONE OLD SECURITY IMEI 1 AND 2 WRITE                                                                                              ✳️WIPE EFS IN EDL , WIPE EFS IN FASTBOOT , WIPE EFS IN  TWRP MODE . active diag need root 
waiting more surprise update this warm up.. bmt dongle stable and real  tool doesn't need credits and Activation doesn't have any year full  stable

----------

